# Latest rumored specs



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm putting this here to keep it updated on the latest word on the specs for the new guy in town. If you think I have something wrong, please post in here and I'll consider updating with your new info.


*Name:* "Samsung Galaxy Nexus", or "Droid Prime" if we don't get a true Nexus
*Network:* LTE, GSM, Wimax - pretty much all of them
*Model Number:* SCH-I515 is supposedly the "Droid" while GT-I9250 is supposed the "Nexus"
*CPU:* OMAP4 processor, dual-core 1.4-1.5GHz, very possibly the OMAP4460
*RAM:* 1GB
*Screen:* Super AMOLED HD 1280x720, curved 4.6" screen -> pseudo-confirmed
*Primary Camera:* single (i.e. non-3D) unknown MP
*Front-facing Camera:* single unknown MP
*NFC:* Yes
*Bluetooth:* 3.0
*Battery:* Unknown
*Networks:* Unknown but hopefully all 4 major carriers + LTEs
*Release Date:* November 3

Also, if there are specs I'm missing, do please help me add them!


----------



## malac0da (Jun 6, 2011)

1.65" screen? I think that's a mistake also what's it mean by curved?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

malac0da said:


> 1.65" screen? I think that's a mistake also what's it mean by curved?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


http://androidandme.com/2011/09/new...m-thick-have-curved-screen-and-metal-chassis/

Curved like the Nexus S. And yeah, num pad typo.


----------



## malac0da (Jun 6, 2011)

Hrmm...curved screen. I haven't had my hands on a nexus so I don't know how I would feel about that. I will have to take a trip to a store and check it out. I do like the rumor about the metal case. One thing I don't care about my wife's charge is that it is so light. Its not as bad with the hard plastic protective case she has now but with out it I felt like I was gonna break the darn thing lol.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathon (Jun 22, 2011)

"malac0da said:


> Hrmm...curved screen. I haven't had my hands on a nexus so I don't know how I would feel about that. I will have to take a trip to a store and check it out. I do like the rumor about the metal case. One thing I don't care about my wife's charge is that it is so light. Its not as bad with the hard plastic protective case she has now but with out it I felt like I was gonna break the darn thing lol.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


The curved screen on the nexus s is rather nice, it protects the majority of the screen from scratches when placed face down too, I think its a neat feature.

Also, to add to the rumoured spec list, I've seen 5mp with 1080p video tossed around for the rear camera and a 1mp ffc.

Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Jonathon Grigg said:


> Also, to add to the rumoured spec list, I've seen 5mp with 1080p video tossed around for the rear camera and a 1mp ffc.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


Is this based on somebody's speculation or is this rumored leaked info? I've only seen speculation so far.


----------



## Jonathon (Jun 22, 2011)

"Jaxidian said:


> Is this based on somebody's speculation or is this rumored leaked info? I've only seen speculation so far.


Sorry, I reread the article and I think it's probably speculation. Never mind.

Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

Its all speculation at this point because it hasn't been officially announced. With that said is anyone worried about the screen being too big? I'm not. I think it just appears that big because there are no capacitive buttons on the bottom like honeycomb. That space will just be filled with touchscreen buttons.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

itsTreyG said:


> Its all speculation at this point because it hasn't been officially announced. With that said is anyone worried about the screen being too big? I'm not. I think it just appears that big because there are no capacitive buttons on the bottom like honeycomb. That space will just be filled with touchscreen buttons.


No, there are two different things. Speculation is guessing whereas leaks are unconfirmed and possibly changing things based on inside knowledge. Two totally different things. I'm not putting speculation in here (at least trying not to), just the latest leaked info.

As for the screen too big, I'm in total agreement. I actually just blogged some details about this a few days ago. Check out my blog posts. Ultimately, it would be easy for them to make a device physically the same size as a TBolt but with a 4.62"screen. It would be possible but difficult to do the same with a 4.9"screen. Losing the buttons is huge.


----------



## frankydroid (Jun 17, 2011)

Some new info!

Here: http://www.droid-life.com/2011/09/14/samsung-prime-headed-to-verizon-first-in-late-october-looks-like-a-bigger-nexus-s/

And Here: http://thedroidguy.com/2011/09/exclusive-samsung-prime-is-nexus-phone-headed-to-all-carriers/


----------



## malac0da (Jun 6, 2011)

Hrmm very interesting. I hope it doesn't keep the home button. But if the phone isn't running ics it would have to have a button so maybe its just a prototype unit? You know just to test most of the functionality of the phone. Then when ics is ready will actually go buttonless.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

Should remain buttonless.

Sent from my Root Stick using Black RootzWiki Forums


----------



## malac0da (Jun 6, 2011)

Anyone see what phandroid posted from 4chan? Looks exciting but it is from 4chan...

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

Here's the link to that story http://phandroid.com/2011/09/16/ano...s-hands-on-time-with-the-samsung-nexus-prime/


----------



## Jonathon (Jun 22, 2011)

"itsTreyG said:


> Here's the link to that story http://phandroid.com/2011/09/16/anonymous-4chan-user-posts-hands-on-time-with-the-samsung-nexus-prime/


Sweet, although I'm really starting to think there will be several Nexus-y phones released this year. All running stock ICS but with this one having the exynos cpu and then there's also the confirmed TI partnership with Google which isn't mentioned here. But man does that sound promising!

Hurry up and get released already!

Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## malac0da (Jun 6, 2011)

I just hope that the 4chan post was real. And it said the galaxy nexus was a vzw exclusive which is a promising that they aren't dumbing it down and bloating it for vzw too.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## StealthVoodoo (Jun 6, 2011)

You have the "Names" of the rumored model numbers reversed.

The i515 would be the "Droid". Verizon's Samsung Smartphone model formula is such.

The GT-I9250 would be the "Nexus".


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

StealthVoodoo said:


> You have the "Names" of the rumored model numbers reversed.
> 
> The i515 would be the "Droid". Verizon's Samsung Smartphone model formula is such.
> 
> The GT-I9250 would be the "Nexus".


Thanks, I swapped them.


----------



## MoodMuzik (Jun 20, 2011)

i hope we get a 1.5 Exynos on VZW omg


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

"MoodMuzik said:


> i hope we get a 1.5 Exynos on VZW omg


That won't happen, a deal was already made with TI for ICS.


----------



## MoodMuzik (Jun 20, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> That won't happen, a deal was already made with TI for ICS.


Just because Google is going to run with TI on their Nexus line doesn't mean that all phones are going to use it. But of course there's mixed opinions on whether the phone coming to Verizon will be a true Nexus.

I personally just want the best processor available considering the i5 is getting the A2.


----------



## Marcismo55 (Sep 14, 2011)

MoodMuzik said:


> Just because Google is going to run with TI on their Nexus line doesn't mean that all phones are going to use it. But of course there's mixed opinions on whether the phone coming to Verizon will be a true Nexus.
> 
> I personally just want the best processor available considering the i5 is getting the A2.


I've been looking into the "Nexus Prime" for a bit now and came accross this article on the new Samsung Exynos 4212 processor. Does this mean that the Prime won't get this? I know this isn't a rumored spec but thought it could be a possiblity if Samsung states these will be rolling out 4th qtr of 2011.

http://www.bgr.com/2011/09/30/samsung-unveils-dual-core-arm-cortex-a9-exynos-processor/


----------



## malac0da (Jun 6, 2011)

It says sampling in q4 I don't think that mean implementing in devices it sounds more like they will be testing it.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

